# Need suggestions on wall colors.



## timkitchen (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I want to change the color of the walls of my study room. My study room is big and spacious. There are many shelves in my study room and the color of these shelves is cream also I have Black Marble flooring in my study room. Can anyone please suggest me some good combinations of colors.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Tell me a bit more about any other colors of things that will stay in the room or that you would like to add. Right now with a black color floor the sky is the limit.

When do you use the room and under what kind of lighting?


----------



## roofingquotes (Mar 6, 2013)

I suggest you go for high contrast colors. Any brighter shade that will have a livelier look on your study. You can also check on the internet its a good place to find ideas for your study room.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

roofingquotes said:


> You can also check on the internet its a good place to find ideas for your study room.


This is the internet, and this is where she came.

Black and cream are about as neutral as it gets for adding other color - you can add I think literally whatever you want. So it depends on your personal preference for color, and on how you want the room to look (brighter, cozier, warmer, cooler, larger, smaller.)

Your study is large and spacious. Do you want to accentuate that, or tame it down? Light colors will help maintain the spacious feel, darker colors will help cozy it down. etc.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

I think contrast color will be a good idea, I would go for light colors like light green as the flooring is of black marble.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

There's a color from Sherwin Williams called Relaxed Khaki that I like a lot.


----------



## leenamark1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Use any lighter shades, which will go well with your black marble. Also it will give you a feeling of more space.

http://budgetfenceandpatio.com/


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

leenamark1 said:


> Use any lighter shades, which will go well with your black marble. Also it will give you a feeling of more space.
> 
> No advertising please, read rules at top of page.


----------



## katypaver (Jun 26, 2013)

Understand that colors behave in three basic ways : active, passive, and neutral. You can easily match every room’s colors to your personal desires, to your taste taste and to the room’s purpose. Light colors are expansive and airy, making rooms seem larger and brighter. Dark colors are sophisticated and warm; they give large rooms a more intimate appearance.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Then light color would be suitable. It will make the room spacious and brighter and study room should be brighter as libraries are chosen light color to make the shelves more spacious.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

I always thought deep reds looked great in a study, especially a larger sized one.

This pic was the closest thing to what I was thinking of...it's not a study, but the colors are close.


----------

